# Introduction of myself



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

Like so many others here Halloween is my day. Although I've been accused, by friends, of it being my life. I stumbled on this place while doing a search for ideas and fell in love. So many wonderful ideas and tips. My brain goes into overdrive. 

Hope to get to know folks better and make some of the things I've found here.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

if you havent seen this link there is alot of good ideas there


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

hello there & welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Blackwhips


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Yes, I have seen that Bonedancer, spent hours going through many links.

One thread I had seen and have lost track of is the one that I believe Hauntiholic posted about lexicon.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum BWA! There are plenty of uber-talented folks here, you should find plenty to keep yourself busy with.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. I "stumbled" in as well. Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

There must be some really big bump everyone just trips over before joining HauntForum. All the newbie's seem to just stumble across us and then join up! I thinks it's funny! Of course I may be the only one who does, but that's just me!

Well...Welcome to the Haunt, BlackwhipsAngel!!!! So many new and exciting things are waiting for you as you explore your way around here! Lot's of great people to get to know, and you'll never run out of advice here either! Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So did I, it was like, wow all these people doing Halloween stuff, who knew.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! Yep, I found the forum the same way. I've loved it ever since! Like Bone Dancer, I was also amazed that I wasn't the only one who was a Halloween nut. So glad you're here.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I think all halloween lovers (and lifers) are bound to do an internet search for how to build a certain prop, or halloween party ideas, etc. Then someone's brillant HF post shows up in your google search, and you can't help but fall in, clicking link after link ;-) That's what happened to me, anyhow. Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey, another IA person, I'm in NE IA, you?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Hey, another IA person, I'm in NE IA, you?


I'm in South East IA.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Better to stumble in than to brought in in handcuffs, like Troll Wizard, but I promised I wouldn't talk about that anymore. Welcome to Haunt Forum. I'm from Dubuque. how far are you from there?


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a 2.5 hour drive south of Dabuque. 

I'm down Mount Pleasant way.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

